# Windows ME – Drucken über TCP/IP



## rootssw (10. April 2006)

Hallo!

Ich versuche zur Zeit unter Windows ME einen Drucker mittels TCP/IP-Anschluss zu konfigurieren.
Leider funktioniert das unter WinME nicht so gut, wie unter WinXP - man kann diesen Anschluss nicht direkt auswählen und benutzen.
Was ich jetzt durch Googeln heraus gefunden habe ist, das man dafür wohl einen "LPR" benötigt?!   :-( 
Leider habe ich bisher kein funktionierendes Programm dafür gefunden.
Kann mir hier einer helfen, oder bin ich total auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## Dr Dau (10. April 2006)

Hallo!

Redest Du von konfigurieren oder von drucken?
Konfigurieren kann man den Drucker (mit eingebautem Printserver) oder einen seperaten Printserver i.d.R. über ein Webinterface..... also mit Hilfe eines Browsers.
Zum drucken musst Du unter ME die zum Printserver gehörende Software installieren.
Wenn diese Software fehlt, solltest Du mal beim Hersteller des Printservers gucken.
Ansonsten ist LPR schon das richtige Stichwort.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## rootssw (11. April 2006)

Also etwas genauer:

Ich möchte meinen Drucker über einen Router ansprechen und da man dafür unter WinME eigentlich einen Treiber für den Router (Druckerport-Treiber) benötigt, den ich aber nicht habe und den es auch nicht über den Support des Herstellers gibt, suche ich nach einem Programm, das die Verbindung herstellen kann.
Bis jetzt bin ich aber leider nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. April 2006)

Um welchen Router handelt es sich denn (Hersteller und Model)?


----------

